# Trivia 9/19



## luckytrim (Sep 19, 2019)

trivia 9/19



Before 1804, the presidential candidate who received the  second highest
electoral votes became vice-president.


1. What was the address of the family home on "The  Munsters"?
2. A machine gun capable of firing 600 rounds a minute was  invented in 1862 
and named after its inventor : What was his name  ?
(Surname is good enough for credit)
3. Which two countries share the world's longest international  border?
4. What is the Country Music equivalent of MTV ?
5.  Who Sang That ??
"Put your sweet lips a little closer to the phone. Let's  pretend that we're 
together, all alone."
6. Nicaragua lies in Central America and has land borders with  two 
countries. Nicaragua's northern neighbor is Honduras. Which  country borders 
Nicaragua to the south?
  a. - Honduras
  b. - Costa Rica
  c. - Panama
  d. - Belize
7. To insure financial success in the coming year, Southerners  often eat 
which two Dishes on New Year's Day ?
8. What's the only Amendment to  the US Constitution who's  purpose is to 
overturn a prior amendment ?
Hint; the Amendment that was overturned was the  18th...)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The First Continental Congress, consisting of representatives  of all
colonies except Georgia, met in September, 1774, where they  drafted and
signed the Declaration of Independence .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. 1313 Mockingbird Lane
2. Richard Gatling
3. USA and Canada
4. CMT
5. Jim Reeves
6. - b
7. Black-Eyed Peas & Collards
8. - 20th (Repealed Prohibition)

CRAP !!
The First Continental Congress, consisting of representatives  of all
colonies except Georgia, met in September, 1774. They urged  citizens of
Massachusetts colony to prepare for revolution. The Second  Continental
Congress, which met in  May, 1775, was the one that produced  the
Declaration.


----------

